# best milk to have with protein shake



## sjsmith1708

Hi all

Just wondering what milk is best to have with protein shake. Full fat semi skimmed etc. Also how many scoops and milk do I put in. Can't find anywhere on the net. Thanks all


----------



## JANIKvonD

i use semi skimmed. work out ur daily macros and fit which ever 1 u prefer in


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

From a horse, highest protein milk in the world. fact


----------



## sjsmith1708

Thanks how many times a day are you meant to drink them


----------



## JS95

sjsmith1708 said:


> Thanks how many times a day are you meant to drink them


its just a food mate, however and whenever suites you, you don't ask people when to have your evening meal. just whatever suits you


----------



## Big ape

I drink about 14 a day on a bad day on a good day average about 23-24 Hope this helps u out


----------



## Guest

Hi Mate,

Protein shakes are supplements to compliment your diet and training.

What are you goals buddy? it's pretty hard for anyone to give a definitive answer as you maybe bulking or on a fat busting mission 

Personally, 3 a day for me. 2 types of protein (casein at night).

Red top milk for me


----------



## C.Hill

Full fat all the way!


----------



## NovemberDelta

Depends on goals.


----------



## Ste7n

Oh dear the questions are getting worse by the minute..


----------



## lazy

I use full fat


----------



## flinty90

Whole milk.


----------



## Spratty

Full fat. Low fat products reduce test


----------



## Beans

Cold milk for me..


----------



## MRSTRONG

i use gold top milk due to being on a permanent bulk .

fat% depends on goal water can be used .


----------



## starninez

Brest is best brah


----------



## massiccio

If you lean on the flabby obese fatso bodytipe, skimmed or water

if you're a rachitic skinny skally , or train to be a sumo wrestler, full fat its fine.


----------



## rick2quick

Milk like all dairy products is bad for looking good. If your skinny and simply want to put "bulk" on then most milk types will do this as they are full of sugar and fat.

I would advice to have the shakes with water, cutting out the rubbish you probably won't want.

Also, without going into loads of detail, milk has many other ingredients that are harmful to the body such as preservatives and chemicals that have been related to cancer.

At the end of the day your drinking a liquid that is designed for baby cows to get fat. Bit weired really.


----------



## engllishboy

Breast.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.789415,-1.073848


----------



## Malibu

welcome aboard buddy


----------



## Lycan Prince

depends I wouldnt have milk in your post workout shake and as a general rule that the only time I have a shake. Whole food all the way.


----------

